# Got my poodle mix cut like a poodle. The difference a shaved face makes



## sjenius (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a poodle mix rescue and have always had a "beard" on her since I got her, but decided to try something new this round and had her put in a regular poodle pet clip. I don't think I can go back! Everyone on walks is all "look at that poodle!" She has such a lovely face I don't think I can cover it up again.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

*New clip gets my vote.*

She looks so sophisticated


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

sjenius said:


> I have a poodle mix rescue and have always had a "beard" on her since I got her, but decided to try something new this round and had her put in a regular poodle pet clip. I don't think I can go back! Everyone on walks is all "look at that poodle!" She has such a lovely face I don't think I can cover it up again.


Looks so pretty! :love2: 




Beaches said:


> She looks so sophisticated


they always do when they look like poodles  

This is my mother's poodle x cocker spaniel (accidental breeding NOT designer - he is 16.5)....... looks so pretty with his face shaved off!


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

She looks great!

Pebbles also looks better since having a lamb cut, it also stops people asking what sort of dog he is.....he's a POODLE!! :deal:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love her poodle face - what a very pretty girl.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

She looks adorable, is that what you call a Lamb cut. When I had Amos ( he died in 2001 at 14 1/2 ) I always had him cut that way. I didn't remember the name. I think it's a cute easy to care for cut.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Grandma's Boys said:


> She looks adorable, is that what you call a Lamb cut..


Check the picture in my sig, both just had a Lamb cut earlier in the day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I thing they both look beautiful, I love that cut.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love her shaved face! So much more feminine!
I fought shaving Molly's face until her groomer convinced me to shave it too! I'm a convert forever now! Just love how soft and velvety it feels! And of course how it is easier to keep clean!


----------



## sjenius (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone! It's been way better with cleanliness. She loves to get dirty. Not a pretty princess here.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh! I just love it, she is a very beautiful lady! More pix, please!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

sjenius said:


> Thanks everyone! It's been way better with cleanliness. She loves to get dirty. Not a pretty princess here.


She IS a pretty princess, didn't you know how exclusive mud baths are? 

I really like her pretty little face out where it can be seen and admired by all. She has a perfect face for showing off.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oooh what a pretty girl! She's lovely


----------

